# Let's see your Moscows!!



## zoeya (Feb 15, 2013)

I've had my Moscow Blues for around a month, i've noticed that they are totally different to normal guppies, their more shy and it takes them longer to settle into new tanks. In this time period i've had 48 fry plus a female dropping this morning, so happy with them!!
Anyway show me your Moscows


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Page not found it says


----------



## zoeya (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't know why the pics aren't showing


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Create a photobucket account, you can upload pics from there.


----------

